# Senior sailors ??



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

Okay, I have to admit it, just this once. I am getting older (sigh). I am a single female and I turn 62 August 3d, and I was wondering how many other sailors are adapting to getting older. Are you having problems ? Do you sail as much or less, do you have physical limitations that prevent you from enjoying sailing. Or is this one of those things were the words "It all depends" pertains. 

Er, maybe I should have used a better phrase

Any how, what issues effect the enjoyment of sailing for seniors ? Are there message boards for those with senority in the sailing community ?

If you have given up sailing/crusing because of health or age now what do you do?

Just wondering, I am in a reflective mood today thinking maybe I should take advantage of the years I have left and go sailing as often as I can and just enjoy what I have while I have it.

Or am I making much ado about nothing to semi'quote the Bard.


----------



## Dewey Benson (Jun 28, 2006)

Muckabout said:


> maybe I should take advantage of the years I have left and go sailing as often as I can and just enjoy what I have while I have it.


The above looks like about the right approach.

I bought a motorsailor to extend my seasons. After a protracted illness where I couldnt muster enough endurance for a day sail. I found a vessel that if they pump me full of poison again, I may be able to handle.

Dewey


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Muckabout said:


> Just wondering, I am in a reflective mood today thinking maybe I should take advantage of the years I have left and go sailing as often as I can and just enjoy what I have while I have it.
> 
> Or am I making much ado about nothing to semi'quote the Bard.


I believe that you answered your own question. Be it sailing or otherwise, enjoy what you have, while you have it. That goes for 62, or 26.

Life is full of people who chase that "elusive something" that they think will bring them happiness, only to find it and realize, not only is it not what they thought it would be, but that they missed out on so much while they were looking for it. Things, will never make us as happy as those moments in time when our hearts, or souls, or spirits, are touched by the joy of being alive.

Regards,


----------



## eryka (Mar 16, 2006)

Happy B'day Muckabout. (FWIW, I'm exactly 10 yrs + 1 week younger). As we've gotten older, we switched to roller furling headsail & electric windlass. That's been the only change in the hardware dept acknowledging our diminishing strength. We reef earlier and sail flatter - in general a bit more cautious. We sail just about as *often* tho we plan shorter days when practical. Back injury makes me unable to walk as much as I used to, but since age has also made a little alcohol go a MUCH longer way, the money saved affords car rental in other cities LOL. 

My *brain* doesn't feel any older, just my body - and the sea is just as beautiful.


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

PBzeer said:


> I believe that you answered your own question. Be it sailing or otherwise, enjoy what you have, while you have it. That goes for 62, or 26.
> 
> Life is full of people who chase that "elusive something" that they think will bring them happiness, only to find it and realize, not only is it not what they thought it would be, but that they missed out on so much while they were looking for it. Things, will never make us as happy as those moments in time when our hearts, or souls, or spirits, are touched by the joy of being alive.
> 
> Regards,


Wow, have you been following me around 
I have done so many things I have risked so much and have not found what ever it was that I was looking for - can't even remember what it was I was searching for now. I know I have missed out on a lot because of my obsessions. I keep coming back to boats and the water-it brings back happy feelings and pleasure of just being.

I hope that makes sense


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

eryka said:


> Happy B'day Muckabout. (FWIW, I'm exactly 10 yrs + 1 week younger). As we've gotten older, we switched to roller furling headsail & electric windlass. That's been the only change in the hardware dept acknowledging our diminishing strength. We reef earlier and sail flatter - in general a bit more cautious. We sail just about as *often* tho we plan shorter days when practical. Back injury makes me unable to walk as much as I used to, but since age has also made a little alcohol go a MUCH longer way, the money saved affords car rental in other cities LOL.
> 
> My *brain* doesn't feel any older, just my body - and the sea is just as beautiful.


Best wishes on your B'day too. O'boy if I were ten years younger and know what I know now would things be different. Sigh

I am starting to feel the effects of arthritis in the morning some of my fingers hurt and sometimes my ankles, standing for a long time hurts to bad. But, I am a champ at sitting. I used to jump up and scramble to the fore deck and change jibs or haul away on the anchor rode without giving it a moments thought, now I give it a lot of thought. Before I act.

A good martini would have me going to sleep in no time, an all night means I slept all night without getting up 

Oh well, at least I am still here to complain about it.


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

Dewey Benson said:


> The above looks like about the right approach.
> 
> I bought a motorsailor to extend my seasons. After a protracted illness where I couldnt muster enough endurance for a day sail. I found a vessel that if they pump me full of poison again, I may be able to handle.
> 
> Dewey


Motorsailor? hmmm I have to give that some thought I remember a cute pilot house sloop maybe 27' looked real nice lots of room-come to think of it a retired couple owned her she was in Norfolk Va.

What ever happened to the catamaran class , that was about thirty feet or so the British seemed to like them a lot I thing the model name was Iroquois.

Thanks for sharing


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

The only expectations we need to fill, are our own. In being true to one's self, we can then be true to all. We can never live up to how others define us, only to how we define ourselves. Seek peace and contentment, but never let it stop you from putting it at risk for that which you believe in. To settle merely for contentment, is just a comfortable way of drowning.

Cliched perhaps, but none the less true. There is no greater regret, than that for what we didn't try. It's easy to put yourself at physical risk, much harder...and scary....to put your inner self at risk. Yet, in the end, win or lose, that is the only path to finding real happiness.


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

Happy B'day. I am six years and not quite one month younger than you. 6-7 years ago, I found that I seemed to be losing strength and stamina as I approached 50. My joints bothered me and it was getting progressively harder to push big boats in heavy going. As a result, I began doing yoga, and paying more attention to my muscle tone, and my weight. That combination has made a really big difference to my ability to aggressively sail short-handed in a wide range of conditions. Staying in shape doesn't come as easy as it did when I was younger, but it hasn't been all that hard either. 

For what it is worth, I am sure that genes play a big role as well. Dad is turning 80 in a few weeks and he is still a great sailor. He threatens to one day to buy a motorsailor or a trawler when he gets old. 

Jeff


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Muckabout -- first happy bday - they should all be celebrated in some special way and sure hope you did yours up right. 
i am about 1 year behind you. I turn 61 in sept and currently have my house up for sale and plan on moving on my 40 Jeanneau and leave sometime after hurricane season. 
I have only been sailing about 5/6 years and took it up after i got to old to do high altitiude mountain climbing and rock climbing and mountain search and rescue. I took that up in my 40s when most people quick and find that while it is physical a lot of it is also mental and the ability to overcome. That i find is what age and experience brings. the ability to look at things in a different way with the light of experience and the knowledge that we have nothing to prove. If we wait for better weather window so what, that is a good thing. 
I went with in mast furling and made it so all the sailing can be handled from the cockpit as i will probably do mostly singlehandling. Someday i may put on electric winches for the main. 
On the other side I must thank God for giving me a great body that repairs quickly and takes all the abuse that i can give it and it keeps on ticking plus a spirit to see what is on the other side of the horizon, hill, or what ever. 
chuck and soulmates


----------



## TejasSailer (Mar 21, 2004)

Happy birthday Mackabout. Some of us are late starters. I'm 67 and my wife is 64. We started monohull sailing about three years ago after a hiatus of about 35 years when we sailed an 18 foot catamaran. We're hoping as a minimum for 5-10 more sailing years and acquired a 36 foot boat mid last year. Being tyros, it is just about all we can handle, but it becomes easier as we learn.

Jeff recommended physical exercise, and that has worked for us so far. Jeff didn't mention mental exercise, but his posts certainly suggest the value.

Anyway, sure we've slowed down a bit, but mostly it's those pesky mirrors that remind us.


----------



## PBzeer (Nov 11, 2002)

Didn't mean to get so philosopical, but mental well being has a measurable effect on physical well being. There's no denying that as we age, things we once could do easily, become less so. Rather than give in to these limitations, the trick is to work around them.


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

For what it is worth said:


> Wow, I bet he is an interesting person to be around, maybe I should get a fitness program going and just be happy with what I've got.


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

chuck5499 said:


> Muckabout -- first happy bday - they should all be celebrated in some special way and sure hope you did yours up right.
> i am about 1 year behind you. I turn 61 in sept and currently have my house up for sale and plan on moving on my 40 Jeanneau and leave sometime after hurricane season.
> I have only been sailing about 5/6 years and took it up after i got to old to do high altitiude mountain climbing and rock climbing and mountain search and rescue. I took that up in my 40s when most people quick and find that while it is physical a lot of it is also mental and the ability to overcome. That i find is what age and experience brings. the ability to look at things in a different way with the light of experience and the knowledge that we have nothing to prove. If we wait for better weather window so what, that is a good thing.
> I went with in mast furling and made it so all the sailing can be handled from the cockpit as i will probably do mostly singlehandling. Someday i may put on electric winches for the main.
> ...


Best wishes I hope your house sells at what you want when you want and that you truly enjoy your new boat sounds like you have a plan


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

TejasSailer said:


> Happy birthday Mackabout. Some of us are late starters. I'm 67 and my wife is 64. We started monohull sailing about three years ago after a hiatus of about 35 years when we sailed an 18 foot catamaran. We're hoping as a minimum for 5-10 more sailing years and acquired a 36 foot boat mid last year. Being tyros, it is just about all we can handle, but it becomes easier as we learn.
> 
> Jeff recommended physical exercise, and that has worked for us so far. Jeff didn't mention mental exercise, but his posts certainly suggest the value.
> 
> Anyway, sure we've slowed down a bit, but mostly it's those pesky mirrors that remind us.


Good to hear from you, I think I have five to ten years left myself providing nothing serious shows up, health wise, I just have to get with a program to stay fit both mentally and physically. I know your having fun and I applaud you for doing what you want.


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

PBzeer said:


> Didn't mean to get so philosopical, but mental well being has a measurable effect on physical well being. There's no denying that as we age, things we once could do easily, become less so. Rather than give in to these limitations, the trick is to work around them.


Well, I have enjoyed reading your posts and you make some very good points. How we think is how we live.


----------



## chuck5499 (Aug 31, 2003)

Muckabout -- sure hope God gives me another 10+ years -- my son put it best -- when he got back from Iraq after his 2nd tour (USMC) we were anchored off a small island watching the sun go down and he said "dad you're going to move on board and go sailing aren't you" I said "yep" and then he said "snd someday i'm going to have to drag you off this boat aren't I" and i said "yep" (i'm a man of few words) and then he said "and you're won't go willing will you" and my response "nope" and then we both laughed -- 
I guess what i am saying is that when i was climbing mountains and rock i knew when it was time to quit. My son basically (he knows me well) will determine when it is time for dad to get off the boat. that is a great comfort as he does have my best interest in mind so i refuse to think about time or distance or issues -- just no unnessary chances and be safe 
chuck and soulmates


----------



## Muckabout (Jan 17, 2002)

chuck5499 said:


> Muckabout -- sure hope God gives me another 10+ years -- my son put it best -- when he got back from Iraq after his 2nd tour (USMC) we were anchored off a small island watching the sun go down and he said "dad you're going to move on board and go sailing aren't you" I said "yep" and then he said "snd someday i'm going to have to drag you off this boat aren't I" and i said "yep" (i'm a man of few words) and then he said "and you're won't go willing will you" and my response "nope" and then we both laughed --
> I guess what i am saying is that when i was climbing mountains and rock i knew when it was time to quit. My son basically (he knows me well) will determine when it is time for dad to get off the boat. that is a great comfort as he does have my best interest in mind so i refuse to think about time or distance or issues -- just no unnessary chances and be safe
> chuck and soulmates


Give that young man a big hug from me he is a wonderful son....nuff said


----------

